# Is there such a thing as a safe marrow-less bone?



## FlowersGSD (Feb 27, 2011)

Ben always gets the trots prety badly with the knuckle bones which keep him occupied over several days. He will chew on it for an hour or so and it goes in the freezer till another time.
I have learned to scoop out soft marrow-
But even a knuckle without soft visible marrow gave him a problem.
I read that marrow can also cause pancreatitis??
So I am looking for a recreational bone that is safe and has less marrow.

any ideas would be much appreciated


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

The marrow is what usually causes the diarrhea... not the actual meat or bone. Is there a lot of fat on the bone or is it mostly meat and bone? 

Maybe it's a food allergy to beef since you're not giving any of the marrow.

What's his typical diet? Does he ever get any other beef other than the marrow or knuckle bone?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would just give a fresh knucklebone for chewing. The cartilage is nutritious and the bone isn't as hard as a marrow bone.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Elk antlers.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I buy the beef bones at the market and boil them. The marrow comes out easily, you can poke it out. I leave a little in but not enough to cause the runs, just enough to make it interesting. Make sure you get the longish ones. The short round ones are easier to crack and crumble.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

boiling bones will make them dry and they can splinter. I wouldn't do that. The knucklebones I give don't have much marrow at all. 
If bones aren't setting right with Ben, then antlers would be my choice.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I agree on trying antlers


----------



## FlowersGSD (Feb 27, 2011)

he is getting the runs on beef knuckle bones. i gave him one that the butcher showed me had no soft extractable marrow in it.(the other one did-and i will extract it) 
he is doing well just on kibble for his food. 4Health chicken and rice from Tractor Supply.
where does one get antler bones-other than from hunters?


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Country Max I believe was starting to carry them. I dont go to pet stores so not sure about them. Just google it.


----------



## FlowersGSD (Feb 27, 2011)

ps there is almost no meat or fat on these knuckle bones.


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

merrick makes a bone called 'sarge' something or other for the retail market. It is a rib bone, pretty thin, with meat attached here and there. I have not seen one with a ton of fat and they are usually so thin that if they were to contain marrow it would be minimal.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

I bought Joey an elk antler online (Yellowstone). When I got it, I was afraid to give it to him because it seemed so hard.

He seems ok with marrow bones, but we supervise and limit the time he can have it.

Is an elk antler harder than a marrow bone?


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

I would also suggest antlers....they have been a lifesaver for Sherman...they last so much longer than anything else. He loves them. As for where to get them....we are fortunate to have enough hunters in our group that we can usually get them. They do offer them at some of the specialty pet stores around here...tractor supply might have them. You can also order them online....they are pricey, but they are durable!


----------

